# Anyone use Rock n Roll chain lube?



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

So after some recommendations I picked up some rock n roll chain lube for my first chain cleaning. After cleaning the chain with degreaser, I applied the rock n roll "absolute dry" to the cassette like it instructed, wiped down the chain with a rag, and now not only is my cassette stained red, but I have a distinct chain noise that I don't recall having prior (but it didn't get better/worse over the course of 25 miles).

Anyone else use this stuff? One problem I thought it may have been from was the fact that I used a towel to dry the chain, and noticed that a fiber or two from the towel had lodged itself into parts of the chain; after removing the fibers, I checked the rest of the chain, and it all seemed fine. And should I be cleaning the cassette?


----------



## kidd546 (Nov 3, 2007)

Put the lube on the chain and spin it for about 30 seconds then wipe any leftover lube from the chain. It is better to lube the chain the night before your are going to ride. Putting lube on the cassette doesn't do any good.


----------



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah I thought it was odd, but that's what it says right on the bottle. I did wait about 6 hours before riding. Maybe I'll give it a few more rides and try again.

Will it gunk up at the cassette? Should I take it off and clean it or not even bother?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

nope.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I switched to the red rock and roll lube about a month ago.....I've been very happy with it....one of the better lubes on the market


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

hmmm, could be wrong, maybe the bottle says different?

but the usual way to apply to cassette, is to put it on the chain.... wipe off excess, the cycle the chain thru all cogs front and rear thru normal shifting.... that's it.... u don't apply to the actual cassette, when its still wet, clicking thru all cogs is good enuff.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+1....That's how I always apply lube to the cogs....Run it through the gears


----------



## justsomeotherdude (Jun 1, 2004)

I've been using the blue Rock N Roll for a few years now and it's my favorite for the riding I do. I get access to a lot of different types of lubes through my shop and the only one other than this that I like is ProLink which is very good also.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

Rock and Roll lube is great. I've used it for a couple of years now.

I apply to the chain where it sits on the cassette. I spin the crank backwards while applying. After I get it good and wet, I spin the cranks and run the chain through all the gears a few times. Then, I take a towel and wipe it completely dry.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Whats wrong with a home-made lube? 

Doses a commercial product work any better?

I use a wax base on my MB and homebrew on everything road. Never had a problem.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

A from Il said:


> Whats wrong with a home-made lube?


Nothing at all. Go with what works best for you.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use RnR Gold and I love it. I bought the red stuff, used it once, threw it out. It turned my cassette and rear mech red and i could never seem to clean it all off. also, my frame is white and it stained the inside of the chain/seat stays where they meet the drop outs. now its got a red tint to it. really annoying. so i went back to gold. use it as directed and you shouldn't have problems.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

I use RnR Absolute Dry(red) and like it much better than the Tri-flo and White Lightning I've used in the past. 

I'm giving ProGold Prolink a try on one of my bikes. Appears to be a similar type of lube to RnR and easier to find in the bike shops. Haven't used it long enough to make a comparison but it seems to be okay.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think RnR works well.. but is noisy. I prefer Boeshield T9... but it is even more ornery about needing to dry.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

1. Home Brew.
2. Rock'N'Roll Gold.
Can't really tell the difference.
Both are very light and need to be applied frequently.
Both ride clean and quiet.
Home Brew is fun/easy to make and doesn't cost much.
I ride FG, so Chain Maintenance is easy and quick if done daily.


----------



## kenpr (Jun 27, 2008)

I use RnR Blue or Gold, depending on time of year. Both keep the bike riding smooth and quiet!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I hate ALL The R&R lubes. Ok, Blue is not that bad. But the Gold and Red suck! red never comes clean no watter what and gums up my RD. Gold is just meh...

Pro-link and Boesheild IMO are the Best. I now make my own Pro-Link via Howe Brew method.

CHEAP as hell and works the best!! Then again I clean my chain every other ride.

Now On the Fixie and SS it's Finish-line Cross Country in the summer or RR Blue and HB or T-9 in the winter.


----------



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not sure RnR is really my issue, I just need to come up with a better process of cleaning and relubing, because mine is very much not working. I did 58 miles with a noisy chain a few days ago and it drove me crazy. The fact that it's gunking up red on my cassette has me concerned though, so I think I'm going to try something different based on the lengthy threads about lube I've found on the site.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Rock n Roll Gold*

I've had good luck so far with the Gold version. I try to keep my drivetrain clean, and the lube keeps the chain clean and quiet. But if I get thing really gunked up (a wet ride, for instance), I degrease the entire drivetrain before using the lube. I just don't think it can both clean and lube a chain in a situation like that. Compared to using a needle oiler to lube just the links, using the Rock n Roll lube is easy. Of course, you are using a lot of it, too.


----------

